# Throttlestop on Dell XPS 15 7590, i7-9750H



## last-wish (Mar 28, 2022)

Hi everyone,

Would like to know what is causing low core speeds while playing Lost Ark (800mhz for all 8 cores for most of the time), few days before my temperatures would go around 70-75 , but now it goes only up to 55-60 maximum and fps drops are really frequent.

While I just launched Lost Ark I get on ThrottleStop: Limit POWER in red and red blinking between PL1 and PL2 for both CORE and GPU with constant EDP OTHER in red. When I just browsing on chrome I don't get limit POWER but all 3 EDP others sometimes blinking red.


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 28, 2022)

The problem with some Dell laptops is they are using an embedded controller (EC) to force feed ridiculously low turbo power limits to the CPU. The result is massive and painful amounts of power limit throttling. The EC power limits cannot be controlled by using ThrottleStop or Intel XTU.

There is no fix for this Dell feature. Try contacting them and they will have a difficult time even admitting that this problem exists. A 9750H has a 45W TDP rating from Intel. There is no reason in the world for it to ever be power limit throttling at only 15W like your screenshot shows. The last person I tried to help with this problem contacted Dell and was told the nonsense that his laptop was running as designed and there was no problem.

If your laptop comes with any Dell control software, make sure it is installed and set to maximum or ultimate performance.

You can clear the BD PROCHOT check box on the main screen of ThrottleStop to fix the unnecessary BD PROCHOT throttling issues. In the FIVR window you can increase IccMax for the core and the cache to the maximum value, 255.75. This might help out with some of the triple red EDP throttling issues. Sadly, there is nothing you can do to fix the power limit throttling issues that someone at Dell invented. Other laptops are not having this problem. Only Dell laptops. 



last-wish said:


> 800mhz for all 8 cores for most of the time


In 2022, that is totally unacceptable. Contact Dell. Ask them to explain what is going on. Be prepared not to get a straight answer for this major issue.


----------

